# Neues Kinderrad vo Liteville?



## vori2003 (20. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige spätestens nächstes Jahr ein neues ( 24" ) Rad für neinen Sohn, und habe in der aktuellen Bike einen kleinen Bericht gelesen, dass Liteville zusammen mit Cube ein neues Kinderrad entwickeln will. 
Hat jemand Infos was da kommen soll, oder wie die Bikes aufgebaut werden?


Gruß

Vori


----------



## schneibsteinhau (21. August 2009)

in der aktuellen Bike ist ein Bericht über Kinderräder drin. So als erster Anhalt und zur Orientierung vielleicht nicht schlecht. 
wir selbst haben für unsere Tochter ein Velotraum gekauft und jetzt macht ihr das Biken Spaß. Die Puky´s und Co. sind für mehr als zum Spielplatzfahren nicht wirklich geeignet und verleiden den Kids das Biken. Meine Erfahrung.
Unterschied ist z.B.: die Kurbeln (kindgerecht und richtig positioniert), Bremsgriffe für kleine Hände und einstellbar, sinnvolle Komponenten, usw... dazu noch leicht und kann mit dem Kind mitwachsen.
Allerdings muß dir das auch ein paar Euro´s mehr wert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (21. August 2009)

Näheres erfährt man erst auf der Eurobike bei Cube.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (28. August 2009)

schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> in der aktuellen Bike ist ein Bericht über Kinderräder drin. So als erster Anhalt und zur Orientierung vielleicht nicht schlecht.
> wir selbst haben für unsere Tochter ein Velotraum gekauft und jetzt macht ihr das Biken Spaß. Die Puky´s und Co. sind für mehr als zum Spielplatzfahren nicht wirklich geeignet und verleiden den Kids das Biken. Meine Erfahrung.
> Unterschied ist z.B.: die Kurbeln (kindgerecht und richtig positioniert), Bremsgriffe für kleine Hände und einstellbar, sinnvolle Komponenten, usw... dazu noch leicht und kann mit dem Kind mitwachsen.
> Allerdings muß dir das auch ein paar Euro´s mehr wert sein.



KEINER, der hier seinen Kindern ein Isla Velotraum oder MTB Cycletech kauft oder auch irgendwas anderes hat als Kind auch nur annähernd so ein Rad gefahren. Trotzdem oder vielleicht auch gerade deshalb sind die Teilnehmer dieses Forums mit Leidenschaft dem Thema Radfahren verbunden. 
Das es mit Anstrengung verbunden ist einen Berg raufzufahren ändert sich auch mit dem  ausgefuchstesten Rad nicht. Das ist eine elementare Erfahrung Berg hoch und volle Sause runter.
Ich bin froh mit einem billigen schweren Rad aufgewachsen zu sein.


----------



## andy2 (28. August 2009)

hmm sonderbar ich hatte als kind ein schickes peugeot rennrad mit 24 zoll laufraedern und ich muss sagen das hat mich schon sehr begeistert. leicht und schnell.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe das mit cube und Liteville auch gelesen.
fällt für meinen Junior demnächst auch an.Nur ich denke mal das die Bikes einfach den Geldbeutel von manchem hier überstrapazieren werden.
wenn ich sehe was ein Liteville für einen Erwachsenene kostet.........
Hinzu kommt, das die Kids nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Material umgehen.
ich bin auch mit nem alten Hobel groß geworden, und geschadet hat es mir auch nicht.
Und BikeBravo und Konsorten........ bei dem was die schreiben stellen sich mir die Haare zu berge.
ich habe weder 3000 Euro für ein Bike Übrig noch sonst was........
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Junge mittlerweile Meilenweit von der realität entfernt.


----------



## biker1967 (4. September 2009)

Hallo,
au der Eurobike soll bei einem der o.g. Herstellern ein gemeinsam entwickeltes Kinderrad ausgestellt sein.
Weis da jemand was davon oder hat etwas gesehen?


----------



## madre (5. September 2009)

Teure Kinderräder sind nicht teuer .. lassen sich nach der kurzen Nutzungsdauer meist noch zu sehr sehr guten Preisen zu verkaufen . Versuch mal nur überhaupt ein gebrauchtes Islabike zu bekommen .. wenn es welche gibt liegen die oft nur knapp unter dem Neupreis .  ich such zb schon länger n gebrauchtes 16 Zoll -- gibts einfach nicht gebraucht


----------



## andy2 (6. September 2009)

also ich habs auf der oirobike nicht gefunden.


----------



## TRACER 301 (27. September 2009)

Tag bzw Morgen die Herren,

habe ein Foto vom Liteville/ Cuberahmen gemacht als ich bei LV war.....
ist ein 20 " mit X12 Aufnahme am Hinterrad und Cantisockel.
Frage mal bei LV ob ich das Bild posten kann.. wenn ich das überhaupt blicke...
Fraglich ist für mich generell die Preislage in der man sich für ein Kinderbike bei diesem Projekt dann bewegt. Sicherlich möchte ich das meine Kinder Spass am radfahren haben,aber da geht die Tendenz für mich ja fast schon zu Zweitrad.... oder lasst Ihr Eure Kinder mit den gepimpten Rädern auch in den Kindi oder die Schule fahren?
Ich versuche es momentan noch dezent zu optimieren....
Jemandem (ausser Grünbärs Velotraum) schon mal ein Kinderrad geklaut worden??

Gruß
PK


----------



## argh (27. September 2009)

TRACER 301 schrieb:


> Tag bzw Morgen die Herren,
> 
> habe ein Foto vom Liteville/ Cuberahmen gemacht als ich bei LV war.....
> ist ein 20 " mit X12 Aufnahme am Hinterrad und Cantisockel.
> Frage mal bei LV ob ich das Bild posten kann.. wenn ich das überhaupt blicke...



Warum fragst Du denn bei denen nach? Hang am Stand ein Schild mit "fotografieren verboten!" oder so? Wenn´s ein von Dir gemachtes Bild ist, sollte es rechtlich ja keine Probleme geben.

Soll es das Rad nur in 20" geben oder auch größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (27. September 2009)

ich hab es aber so verstanden das er bei liteville war also nicht eurobike sondern buero werkstatt. dann sollte er auf alle faelle fragen


----------



## argh (27. September 2009)

recht haste.


----------



## TRACER 301 (27. September 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Warum fragst Du denn bei denen nach? Hang am Stand ein Schild mit "fotografieren verboten!" oder so? Wenn´s ein von Dir gemachtes Bild ist, sollte es rechtlich ja keine Probleme geben.
> 
> Soll es das Rad nur in 20" geben oder auch größer?



Ich war bei Liteville im Büro/ Werkstatt ..  Michi Grätz hatte uns gebeten, das wir Bilder ,die wir dort machen, vor dem posten im Forum oder ähnliches kurz absegnen zu lassen, was ich auch Ok finde!
Ich hatte länger mit Ihm über das thema gesprochen und wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe wird es erstmal nur ein 20" geben.. aber seine beiden Kinder werden ja auch größer....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich habe meinen grossen ( 5 Jahre) schon vorab als Testfahrer angemeldet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
Lv ist aber auch klar das solche Räder nicht in grossen Stückzahlen gebaut werden da diese nur als Kompletträder und scheinbar nicht als Rahmenkit verkauft werden

schönen Sonntag noch

PK


----------



## Svensaar30 (4. Oktober 2009)

hi
ja aber in der nächsten zeit ist damit nicht zu rechnen da liteville projekte hat die vorrang haben!
Aussage Liteville.
grüsse Sven


----------



## Cyborg (5. Oktober 2009)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> liteville projekte hat die vorrang haben!


Na dann wieder Islabikes.


----------



## argh (5. Oktober 2009)

TRACER 301 schrieb:


> Ich hatte länger mit Ihm über das thema gesprochen und wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe wird es erstmal nur ein 20" geben.. aber seine beiden Kinder werden ja auch größer....



Schade eigentlich. Ein 24"er wäre jetzt grad genau das passende gewesen. Aber es soll einfach nicht sein... 

Trotzdem und grade deswegen aber danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (5. Oktober 2009)

naja es gibt schon das ein oder andere in 24 zoll mit passablem ansatz siehe scott scale rc und keine ahnung wie das passende fully heisst, sind keine schlechten raeder aber immer noch zu schwer


----------



## argh (5. Oktober 2009)

und genau das ist das problem. dann muss mal wieder mehrere hundert euro investieren, um halbwegs zufrieden zu sein. eigentlich wollt ich das beim nächsten mal vermeiden.


----------



## andy2 (5. Oktober 2009)

und du erwartest das ein liteville produkt nicht im gleichen rahmen endet wie ein umbau und bei 10,2 kilo in 24" ist da nicht mehr soviel luft vorhanden was das umbauen angeht


----------



## argh (5. Oktober 2009)

ich erwarte v-a- einen wirklich durchdachtes produkt. beim specialized hört das schon bei der einteiligen kurbel auf. der lrs ist eine beleidigung für die kinder. 

wir haben uns schon 2010er ghost-24zöller angeschaut- brutal schwer, völliger klump verbaut (die gabel arbeitet noch deutlich schlechter als die jetzige). dafür isses günstig. der verkäufer, der sein geld mit solchen dingern verdient, schüttelt auch den kopf und meint, dass das einzige verkaufsargument der preis wäre. schade eigentlich.


----------



## andy2 (5. Oktober 2009)

naja wie gesagt das scale rc kostet 800 euro hat eine brauchbare ausstattung aber was willst du bei 400 euro auch erwarten


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Oktober 2009)

ich hab sowohl beim 24er wie beim 26er fÃ¼r meine kurze immer billig (100, 125â¬)scott alu kinderbikes beim grossen e gekauft und die dann mit dem teilevorat aus dem keller und gÃ¼nstig erworbenen leichten teilen (+100â¬) "aufgewertet" 

ciao
flo


----------

